# basic sendmail.cf submit.cf question



## RichardET (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a basic OpenBSD 5.3 system installed as 64 bit on an old Sun Blade 100. Yes, it does work fine! It has XFCE, R, Firefox 3.6, nano installed. I have to say that 5.3 is much better than 5.0 or 5.1, and R works very well on it. Anyway, onto the main question. Could someone provide me with a clear, concise, simple, and I do mean simple example of how to set up Sendmail, so that I could use a text based mailer, like Pine 4.64, which I compiled for the system, so I can email from this box to my Gmail or other accounts, and so on? This box is purely for my own use, not used as a multi-user system, or mail server. I do have a registered domain name, so once I get the basic Sendmail working, I might try using register.com to point the IP to my home box, and email to it as a further experiment. I have had this box since 2001, and I used to use Solaris 9 on it. In those days, I did all these things like use Sendmail, etc. but OpenBSD seems harder to configure, although I have to say that in general, OpenBSD is a great system and the basic OS install was unbelievably easy.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2013)

Please ask OpenBSD related questions on an OpenBSD forum. 

Thread closed.


----------

